# Internet AGAIN!!!!!!!



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi all,
We've been having lots of problems with internet speed or lack of and Meo are now trying to talk us into a 4G router, telling us we can have free landline calls UK/ Europe. 11.99 per month phone and 14.99 internet for 1st 3 months then 21.99 after that. At the moment we get 0.6Mps which they admit is very slow and tell us it's the best they can do because of the distance that we are from the Station, that being 5kms. Can anyone tell us if this 4G router would be any better????? or are we being talked into another duff deal.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It'll depend on how good the cell phone reception is at your house but if that's reasonably good then it should give you reasonably fast internet access. 

FWIW, a friend of mine had a similar problem that you have and went to the same package you mention as a solution and it works for him........ I don't know what speed he gets but he is able to watch Filmon/Camposat etc or the I players (via a shield) without those irritating buffering delays.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a 4G router as MEO told me the speeds in my village would be terrible!

I don't know what package you were offered. I pay €39.99 per month for 30GB of data. No home phone connected at all. 

We get good speeds. But we do run short of data each month, between the two of us. 

We can easily watch youtube, or streaming video, and downloading files is quick too. 

I started a thread on the subject - have a look at that for more detailed info on equipment and speeds.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We have gone the 4g route with NOS . Fantastic. We have TV, TELEPHONE, TWO MOBILES, AND house phone with old PT number. €49.99 per month but they have other packages. Mobile deal is great with free calls and texts ....more than even I can use


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> We have gone the 4g route with NOS . Fantastic. We have TV, TELEPHONE, TWO MOBILES, AND house phone with old PT number. €49.99 per month but they have other packages. Mobile deal is great with free calls and texts ....more than even I can use


Sounds good. How much bandwidth do you get with that deal? And how do you connect your TV to your 4G? Makes my deal look very expensive!!!


----------

